# Good cabinet within Rs.3000



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi friends,

My 3 1/2 year old cabinet is showing signs of retirement  and also not able to ventilate the system properly. So some of the components are getting heated up. So I thought I would buy a good cabinet with at least 2-3 cooling fans (maybe 80mm or 120mm). *The cooling fans part is important.* So what do you recommend? My budget is around Rs.3000, maybe stretched to Rs.3500 and *NOT MORE.*

I have shortlisted some although I have no idea about the price. They are Antec SLK 1650B, SLK 3000B and VIP G300. Can you the prices of these? Or any other recommendations?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## shovik (Jun 23, 2006)

Go for the Workhorse model from i-Ball. Its definitely worth the price.

*www.enteriworld.com/product.asp?subcategory=Cabinets&productname=Work Horse

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## casanova (Jun 23, 2006)

I second iball workhorse. Full metalic body, good ventilation costs 2k. So u have additinal 1k to add extra ventilation/moding... whatever u prefer.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 23, 2006)

Since u have money remaining...mod the case...add loads of lightings!!..
And add xtra cooling fans..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2006)

Consider Zebronics Antibiotic cab. It can be bought around 2.2knd has tons of features. 
3 LED fans bundled.
LCD temp display on front.
Transparent side panel.
Good cooling architecture.
Good build Quality.
A blowhole at the top.(the fan starts only when its opened)
400w PSU bundled.
Good case for other moddings nd lightings.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet is pretty good. You can give it a try.


----------



## mohit (Jun 24, 2006)

stretch ur budget to 3.5k and buy the Zebronics Jamaica ..ull never regret it ... its same as VIP ZB-01 with front usb n firewire .. very very huge cabby with excellent ventilation n space.

its basically a server cabby but many people including me use it for our desktops.


----------



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

But still iBall Workhorse fits everybodys bill and is also easily available. Zebronics Cabinets are no doubt good but their availability and just a few led fans don't make them worth considering.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## mohit (Jun 24, 2006)

zebronics cabinets are available all over india ..and u can also buy directly from zebronics if they are not available at ur place ..and jamaica does not have any led fans ..its a plain looking sturdy n  roomy cabby. check it out..


----------

